# Aiptek PenCam 2 unter Win7 zum laufen bringen?



## magic 007 (5. November 2010)

hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist die Aitek PenCam (VGA) 2 unter Windows 7 zum laufen zu bringen.
Auf der Homepage bekommt man zwar nur Treiber für Win 98, allerdings ist sie trotzdem unter Windows XP gelaufen.
Windows 7 kann automatisch keine Treiber beziehen, und wenn ich den Win 98 Treiber installiere bekomme ich die meldung dass er falsch installiert wurde und ob ich ihn mit den empfholenen eintellungen istallieren möchte.
Wisst ihr was ich machen könnte?

mfg
magic


----------



## Lexx (5. November 2010)

98er treiber unter win 7.. ? 
pff, ganz schön kreativ.. 

was du machen kannst?
die kamera kübeln und eine neue kaufen
die unter win 7 läuft.


----------

